# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin tour >  Du lịch Ao Vua

## dieptour

*Du lịch Ao Vua*
*( Thời gian: 1 ngày, khởi hành bằng ô tô)*
_Khu du lịch sinh thái Ao Vua trải dài dưới chân núi Tản Viên lung linh huyền thoại. Đến đây, bạn sẽ được sống trong không gian văn hóa Việt Nam bao la huyền tích. Câu chuyện về Hùng Duệ Vương, công chúa Ngọc Hoa, thần núi Sơn Tinh, thần nước Thủy Tinh với cuộc chiến long trời nở đất của 2 vị thần mãi mãi là những truyền thuyết đẹp nhất của người Việt. Du lịch Ao Vua đầy hấp dẫn và thú vị với cảnh quan hùng vĩ, thơ mộng, môi trường sinh thái trong trẻo, không gian đậm chất nhân văn._
*Chương trình chi tiết:*
*Sáng:* *06h00*: Xe và Hướng dẫn viên của *Du lịch quốc tế Ánh Sao Mới – New Starlight Travel* đón quý khách tại điểm hẹn khởi hành *Ao Vua.*
*08h30* :Tới nơi quý khách tham quan 3 khu vui chơi, ăn nghỉ với đủ các sản phẩm từ bình dân đến cao cấp tại Khu du lịch Ao Vua. Thăm quan cảnh quan đẹp có rừng, có suối, *với 7 con thác lớn đổ nước thật đẹp*, cùng với các hồ *Yên Hồng, hồ Công Chúa Ngọc Hoa* vừa được tu bổ, Khu du lịch đã cuốn hút ngày càng nhiều du khách về đây chiêm ngưỡng, nghỉ ngơi và tắm mát
*11h30* : Quý khách ăn trưa và nghỉ ngơi tại nhà hàng
*Chiều:*  Quý khách tự do vui chơi với nhiều hình thức giả trí như bể bơi dành cho người lớn và trẻ em. Tàu cao tốc và khu trượt nước đầy mạo hiểm mang lại cảm giác mạnh.
*16h00:*Quý khách lên xe trở về.
*18h00*: Xe đưa quý khách về điểm xuất phát, chia tay quý khách, kết thúc chương trình.
*Giá trọn gói cho một khách: 380.000 VNĐ*
*(Áp dụng cho đoàn trên 40 khách, tour chất lượng cao)*
** Mức giá trên bao gồm:*
Phương Tiện: Xe ôtô đời mới có máy lạnh , âm thanh hiện đại, phục vụ theo chương trình thăm quanMức ăn: 100.000đ/bữa chính  (1 bữa trưa).Hướng Dẫn Viên: Chuyên nghiệp, phục vụ nhiệt tình,thành thạo, chu đáo xuyên xuốt tuyến.Vé Thăm quan: Khách được mua tiền vé vào cửa các thắng cảnh.Bảo hiểm: Khách được mua bảo hiểm du lịch trọn tour, phí bảo hiểm mức đền bù tối đa là 10 000 000đ/ngườiKhuyến Mại : Nước uống trên xe.** Mức giá trên chưa bao gồm:*
Thuế Vat, điện thoại cá nhân, ăn uống ngoài chương trình,vui chơi giải trí cá nhân.-  Trẻ em Trẻ em 1 – 4 tuổi: miễn phí (ăn + ngủ chung bố mẹ); 5 -  10 tuổi: tính 50%  giá tour (ăn suất riêng và ngủ chung với bố mẹ); 11 tuổi trở lên: tính như người lớn.

*Mọi thông tin xin liên hệ:*
*CÔNG TY DU LỊCH QUỐC TẾ ÁNH SAO MỚI - NEW STARLIGHT TRAVEL*
*Địa chỉ: Số 365 - Bạch Đằng – Hoàn Kiếm – Hà Nội*
*VP:  Số 45A - Lý Quốc Sư – Hoàn Kiếm - Hà Nội*
*Điện thoại: (+84 4) 3931 0322  Hotline: 0966 072 502 – Ms Diệp*
*Email:  sale1.newstarlighttravel@gmail.com*
*Website: www.dulichanhsaomoi.com* 


*NEW STARLIGHT TRAVEL – CẢM NHẬN SỰ KHÁC BIỆT!*

----------


## dieptour

*Du lịch Hồ Núi Cốc*
*( Thời gian: 1 ngày, khởi hành bằng ô tô)*

*Hồ Núi Cốc nằm trên địa phận thành phố Thái Nguyên, cách trung tâm thủ đô Hà Nội 65km, khu du lịch Hồ Núi Cốc nép mình dưới ngọn núi Cốc bên dòng sông Công ngày đêm nước chảy. Điểm  thu hút du khách nằm ở vị trí độc đáo Hồ - Hồ trên núi, cùng với hệ thống cơ sở vật chất trang bị vừa hiện đại vừa dân tộc khiến du khách ngỡ tưởng lạc vào một chốn bồng lai với núi non sông nước trữ tình nên thơ…*
*Chương trình chi tiết:*
*Sáng 06h00:* Xe ôtô và hướng dẫn viên của *Du lịch quốc tế Ánh Sao Mới – New Starlight Travel* đón Quý khách tại điểm hẹn, khởi hành đi Hồ Núi Cốc.
*09h00:* Đến Hồ Núi Cốc, Quý khách lên thuyền đi thăm phong cảnh ven hồ, ghé thăm đảo Gốm, cùng nhau nghe ca nhạc dân tộc, thưởng thức phong cảnh của Vịnh Hạ Long thu nhỏ.
*11h 30:* Ăn trưa thưởng thức các món ăn đặc sản miền núi và nghỉ ngơi tại nhà hàng.
*13h00:* Quý khách sẽ được tự do chiêm ngưỡng phong cảnh thiên nhiên trữ tình với núi non sông nước. Hứong dẫn viên sẽ đưa các bạn thăm Huyền thoại ba cây thông, Động Âm Phủ, Huyền Thoại Cung …
*16h00:*Quý khách lên xe trở về.
*18h00*: Xe đưa quý khách về điểm xuất phát, chia tay quý khách, kết thúc chương trình.
*Giá trọn gói cho một khách: 380.000 VNĐ*
*(Áp dụng cho đoàn trên 40 khách, tour chất lượng cao)*
** Mức giá trên bao gồm:*
Phương Tiện: Xe ôtô đời mới có máy lạnh , âm thanh hiện đại, phục vụ theo chương trình thăm quanMức ăn: 100.000đ/bữa chính  (1 bữa trưa).Hướng Dẫn Viên: Chuyên nghiệp, phục vụ nhiệt tình,thành thạo, chu đáo xuyên xuốt tuyến.Vé Thăm quan: Khách được mua tiền vé vào cửa các thắng cảnh.Bảo hiểm: Khách được mua bảo hiểm du lịch trọn tour, phí bảo hiểm mức đền bù tối đa là 10 000 000đ/ngườiKhuyến Mại : Nước uống trên xe.** Mức giá trên chưa bao gồm:*
Các trò chơi trong khu du lịch. Thuế Vat, điện thoại cá nhân, ăn uống ngoài chương trình,vui chơi giải trí cá nhân.-  Trẻ em Trẻ em 1 – dưới 5 tuổi: miễn phí (ăn + ngủ chung bố mẹ); 5 -  dưới 11 tuổi: tính 75%  giá tour (ăn suất riêng và ngủ chung với bố mẹ); 11 tuổi trở lên: tính như người lớn.

*Mọi thông tin xin liên hệ:*
*CÔNG TY DU LỊCH QUỐC TẾ ÁNH SAO MỚI - NEW STARLIGHT TRAVEL*
*Địa chỉ: Số 365 - Bạch Đằng – Hoàn Kiếm – Hà Nội*
*VP:  Số 45A - Lý Quốc Sư – Hoàn Kiếm - Hà Nội*
*Điện thoại: (+84 4) 3931 0322  Hotline: 0966 072 502 – Ms Diệp*
*Email:  sale1.newstarlighttravel@gmail.com*
*Website: www.dulichanhsaomoi.com* 


*NEW STARLIGHT TRAVEL – CẢM NHẬN SỰ KHÁC BIỆT!*

----------


## poohtravel

CHUYÊN CHO THUÊ NHÀ SÀN , PHỤC VỤ ĂN UỐNG , LỬA TRẠI , THUYỀN THAM QUAN TẠI THUNG NAI
- Cho thuê nhà sàn tại đảo Dừa ( khu du lịch Thung Nai - Cao Phòng - Hòa Bình.  nhà sàn đầy đủ các tiện nghi chăn , màn , gối đệm, nóng lạnh , vị trí đẹp. nhà sàn rộng phục vụ tối đa 150 khách.
*- Cung cấp các dịch vụ trọn gói như sau:* ăn 3 bữa chính, 1 bữa sáng – có rượu táo mèo uống miễn phí trong các bữa ăn, đốt lửa trại , thuyền tham quan các điểm *->  Tất cả chỉ 280.000đ/ người.*
- Đền Bà chúa Thác Bờ (có 2 đền thờ bà người Dao và bà người Mường)
 - Đảo và Nhà sàn Cối xay gió
 - Chợ Bờ (họp buổi sáng chủ nhật)
 - Động Thác Bờ.
 - Bản và động Ngòi Hoa.
 - Bè nuôi cá lồng trên hồ.

*Liên hệ trực tiếp: Chị Diệp – 0947 025 490*
*Nhà sàn Cối Xay Gió*
*ĐC: Đảo Dừa – Thung Nai – Hòa Bình*
*Email: ngocdiep85_90@yahoo.com.vn*

----------


## poohtravel

*Tour du lịch trăng mật Phú Quốc*
* (Thời gian: 3 ngày 2 đêm, phương tiện Máy bay)*

*Giới thiệu chương trình:*
_Với đôi uyên ương, một không gian riêng tư tại đảo hoang với bãi cát trắng sẽ là một lựa chọn để vừa có thể tận hưởng không thanh bình vừa có thể khám phá bản thân và trải nghiệm tình yêu đôi lứa cùng trời đất và biển cả..._

*Chương trình chi tiết:*  

*Ngày 01:                     Hà Nội – Phú Quốc               (Ăn trưa, chiều)*
*Sáng:* Quý khách có mặt tại sân bay Nội Bài, làm thủ tục lên máy bay, khởi hành đi Phú Quốc.
- Đón Quý khách tại *Sân Bay Phú Quốc*, đưa về khách sạn nhận phòng, nghỉ ngơi ăn trưa.
 Buổi chiều: Khám phá nét văn hóa và đặc sản địa phương:
 • Khu nuôi cấy ngọc trai Nhật Bản: Tìm hiểu quy trình sản xuất ngọc trai, khách có thể mua những viên ngọc trai đươc nuôi cấy tại đảo để lam quà lưu niêm (chi phí mua sắm tự túc)
 • Di Tích Lịch Sử Nhà Lao Cây Dừa: Tìm hiểu tội ác chiến tranh của đế quốc Mỹ tại "địa 
ngục trần gian" Phú Quốc
• Bãi Sao: Đắm mình cùng làn nước trong mát của biển xanh và cát trắng
 • Làng chài Hàm Ninh: Một ngôi làng cổ của đảo vẫn còn tồn tại cho đến ngày nay - khách có thể mua và thưởng thức hải sản tươi sống hay mua sắm qùa lưu niệm, hải sản khô ( chi phí 
mua sắm tự túc)
• Suối Tranh (vào mùa mưa): Leo núi, tắm suối và tận hưởng làn nước trong mát của con suối bắt nguồn từ dãy núi Hàm Ninh
• Vườn tiêu suối Đá: tìm hiểu phương pháp trồng tiêu truyền thống để tạo ra một loại tiêu đặc sản của người dân xứ đảo, khách có thể mua tiêu đặc sản tại vườn (chi phí mua sắm tự túc)
 • Nhà thùng sản xuất nước mắm: Tìm hiểu phương pháp ủ cá truyền thống của người dân Phú Quốc để tạo ra một loại nước mắm thơm ngon nổi tiếng, khách có thể mua nước mắm tại xưởng (chi phí mua sắm tự túc)
Trên đây là các điểm tham quan chọn lọc. Nếu khách đến Phú Quốc chuyến bay muộn hoặc tàu chiều thì một phần chương trình của ngày một có thể được thực hiện kết hợp với ngày tham quan tiếp theo để đảm bảo cho nội dung chương trình không bị quá tải
 Buổi tối: Nghỉ ngơi trong khách sạn hay tự do khám phá Phú Quốc về đêm.

*Ngày 2: Trải Nghiệm Tình Yêu Cùng Biển (Ăn sáng, ăn trưa, ăn chiều)*
 Quần đảo An Thới với 12 hòn đảo nhỏ to khác nhau ở phía Nam hay hòn Móng Tay và Đồi Mồi ở phía Bắc là những hòn đảo còn giữ nguyên nét hoang sơ với bãi cát trắng sẽ là điểm đến lý tưởng để đôi uyên ương vừa có thể tận hưởng không gian riêng tư vừa có thể khám phá bản thân và trải nghiệm tình yêu đôi lứa cùng trời đất và biển cả
 Cùng với thủy thủ đoàn, đôi uyên còn có thể rong ruổi trên biển và khám phá thế giới đại dương với hoạt động câu cá và lặn ngắn san hô.
uổi tối: Nghỉ ngơi trong khách sạn hay tự do khám phá Phú Quốc về đêm.

N*gày 3: Phú Quốc – Hà Nội (Ăn sáng)*
- Đôi uyên ương dậy sớm ngắm cảnh bình minh trên biển và tắm biển. Ăn sáng tại nhà hàng. Trả phòng KS. Đưa quý khách ra *Sân bay Phú Quốc, khởi hành về Hà Nội.* Chào tạm biệt. Kết thúc chuyến tham quan đầy thú vị!

*Giá dành cho 1 khách:          2.300.000 VNĐ/Khách (KS 2 Sao)*
*                                                2.900.000 VNĐ/Khách (KS 3 Sao)*

*Giá bao gồm:*
1- Xe oto chất lượng đời mới theo hành trình
2- Khách sạn tiêu chuẩn 2 - 3*, phòng 02 người.
3-  Các bữa ăn theo chương trình.
4- Hướng dẫn viên tại các điểm tham quan.
5-  Vé tham quan tại các điểm theo chương trình
6- Bảo hiểm du lịch mức đền bù tối đa 10.000.000 VNĐ

*Giá không bao gồm:* 
1- Chi phí cá nhân ngoài chương trình, thuế VAT.
2-  Vé máy bay Hà Nội//Phú Quốc//Hà Nội của Air Mekong _(Vé máy bay khứ hồi hiện tại là: 5.900.000VNĐ)- Giá vé phụ thuộc vào thời gian đặt, Giờ bay sẽ được thông báo cụ thể._
- Quý khách  mang theo Chứng minh thư nhân dân để lên máy bay.
- Chương trình có thể thay đổi, nhưng vẫn đảm bảo các điểm tham quan.

*Chúc Quý khách có một chuyến trăng mật ấn tượng và ngọt ngào!*


*Mọi thông tin xin liên hệ:*
*CÔNG TY DU LỊCH QUỐC TẾ ÁNH SAO MỚI - NEW STARLIGHT TRAVEL*
*Địa chỉ: Số 365 - Bạch Đằng – Hoàn Kiếm – Hà Nội*
*VP:  Số 45A - Lý Quốc Sư – Hoàn Kiếm - Hà Nội*
*Điện thoại: (+84 4) 3931 0322  Hotline: 0966 072 502 – Ms Diệp*
*Email:  sale1.newstarlighttravel@gmail.com*
*Website: www.dulichanhsaomoi.com* 

*NEW STARLIGHT TRAVEL – CẢM NHẬN SỰ KHÁC BIỆT!*

----------


## dieptour

*Cho thuê phòng Vinpearland Nha Trang*
Vinpearland Resort
 Giá phòng: 230 USD
 Địa chỉ: Vinpearland Nha Trang Việt Nam
*Điện thoại trực tiếp đặt phòng: 0947 025 490 Ms Diệp*
 Dịch vụ tiện nghi.
 Dịch vụ chăm sóc trẻ, trung tâm mua sắm, sòng bạc, quầy bar, phục vụ cà phê tận phòng, nhà hàng, nơi đỗ xe rộng rãi, bể bơi, báo chí, phòng họp có trang thiết bị hiện đại, máy sấy tóc, golf, dịch vụ phòng VIP, dịch vụ giặt là, truyền hình cáp, tennis, trung tâm thẩm mỹ và spa, các cửa hàng...
 Phòng ăn Hành lang rộng rãi, thoải mái, phục vụ cà phê, cocktail và đồ ăn nhanh.
 Nhà hàng với thực đơn Âu Á, 5 phòng ăn riêng. Có phục vụ đồ ăn nhanh, ăn trưa, ăn tối.
 Thông tin dịch vụ:
 * Dịch vụ phòng 24h
 * Bãi đậu xe trong khách sạn
 * Nhà hàng
 * Bar / quầy 
 * Dịch vụ giặt ủi
 * Bàn thông tin 24h
 - Lưu ý( giá phòng bao gồm: 2 bữa ăn chính và ăn sáng puffel, vé cáp treo vào vinpearland và tất cả các dịch vụ vui chơi giải trí tại vinpearland)
Quý khách có nhu cầu đặt phòng vui lòng liên hệ với chúng tôi để được tư vấn!

----------


## poohtravel

CHUYÊN CHO THUÊ NHÀ SÀN , PHỤC VỤ ĂN UỐNG , LỬA TRẠI , THUYỀN THAM QUAN TẠI THUNG NAI
- Cho thuê nhà sàn tại đảo Dừa ( khu du lịch Thung Nai - Cao Phòng - Hòa Bình.  nhà sàn đầy đủ các tiện nghi chăn , màn , gối đệm, nóng lạnh , vị trí đẹp. nhà sàn rộng phục vụ tối đa 150 khách.
*- Cung cấp các dịch vụ trọn gói như sau:* ăn 3 bữa chính, 1 bữa sáng – có rượu táo mèo uống miễn phí trong các bữa ăn, đốt lửa trại , thuyền tham quan các điểm *->  Tất cả chỉ 280.000đ/ người.*
- Đền Bà chúa Thác Bờ (có 2 đền thờ bà người Dao và bà người Mường)
 - Đảo và Nhà sàn Cối xay gió
 - Chợ Bờ (họp buổi sáng chủ nhật)
 - Động Thác Bờ.
 - Bản và động Ngòi Hoa.
 - Bè nuôi cá lồng trên hồ.

*Liên hệ trực tiếp: Chị Diệp – 0947 025 490*
*Nhà sàn Cối Xay Gió*
*ĐC: Đảo Dừa – Thung Nai – Hòa Bình*
*Email: ngocdiep85_90@yahoo.com.vn*

----------


## dieptour

CHUYÊN CHO THUÊ NHÀ SÀN , PHỤC VỤ ĂN UỐNG , LỬA TRẠI , THUYỀN THAM QUAN TẠI THUNG NAI
- Cho thuê nhà sàn tại đảo Dừa ( khu du lịch Thung Nai - Cao Phòng - Hòa Bình.  nhà sàn đầy đủ các tiện nghi chăn , màn , gối đệm, nóng lạnh , vị trí đẹp. nhà sàn rộng phục vụ tối đa 150 khách.
*- Cung cấp các dịch vụ trọn gói như sau:* ăn 3 bữa chính, 1 bữa sáng – có rượu táo mèo uống miễn phí trong các bữa ăn, đốt lửa trại , thuyền tham quan các điểm *->  Tất cả chỉ 280.000đ/ người.*
- Đền Bà chúa Thác Bờ (có 2 đền thờ bà người Dao và bà người Mường)
 - Đảo và Nhà sàn Cối xay gió
 - Chợ Bờ (họp buổi sáng chủ nhật)
 - Động Thác Bờ.
 - Bản và động Ngòi Hoa.
 - Bè nuôi cá lồng trên hồ.

*Liên hệ trực tiếp: Chị Diệp – 0947 025 490*
*Nhà sàn Cối Xay Gió*
*ĐC: Đảo Dừa – Thung Nai – Hòa Bình*
*Email: ngocdiep85_90@yahoo.com.vn*

----------


## poohtravel

*​*CHUYÊN CHO THUÊ NHÀ SÀN , PHỤC VỤ ĂN UỐNG , LỬA TRẠI , THUYỀN THAM QUAN TẠI THUNG NAI
- Cho thuê nhà sàn tại đảo Dừa ( khu du lịch Thung Nai - Cao Phòng - Hòa Bình.  nhà sàn đầy đủ các tiện nghi chăn , màn , gối đệm, nóng lạnh , vị trí đẹp. nhà sàn rộng phục vụ tối đa 150 khách.
*- Cung cấp các dịch vụ trọn gói như sau:* ăn 3 bữa chính, 1 bữa sáng – có rượu táo mèo uống miễn phí trong các bữa ăn, đốt lửa trại , thuyền tham quan các điểm *->  Tất cả chỉ 280.000đ/ người.*
- Đền Bà chúa Thác Bờ (có 2 đền thờ bà người Dao và bà người Mường)
 - Đảo và Nhà sàn Cối xay gió
 - Chợ Bờ (họp buổi sáng chủ nhật)
 - Động Thác Bờ.
 - Bản và động Ngòi Hoa.
 - Bè nuôi cá lồng trên hồ.

*Liên hệ trực tiếp: Chị Diệp – 0947 025 490*
*Nhà sàn Cối Xay Gió*
*ĐC: Đảo Dừa – Thung Nai – Hòa Bình*
*Email: ngocdiep85_90@yahoo.com.vn*

----------


## poohtravel

CHUYÊN CHO THUÊ NHÀ SÀN , PHỤC VỤ ĂN UỐNG , LỬA TRẠI , THUYỀN THAM QUAN TẠI THUNG NAI
- Cho thuê nhà sàn tại đảo Dừa ( khu du lịch Thung Nai - Cao Phòng - Hòa Bình.  nhà sàn đầy đủ các tiện nghi chăn , màn , gối đệm, nóng lạnh , vị trí đẹp. nhà sàn rộng phục vụ tối đa 150 khách.
*- Cung cấp các dịch vụ trọn gói như sau:* ăn 3 bữa chính, 1 bữa sáng – có rượu táo mèo uống miễn phí trong các bữa ăn, đốt lửa trại , thuyền tham quan các điểm *->  Tất cả chỉ 280.000đ/ người.*
- Đền Bà chúa Thác Bờ (có 2 đền thờ bà người Dao và bà người Mường)
 - Đảo và Nhà sàn Cối xay gió
 - Chợ Bờ (họp buổi sáng chủ nhật)
 - Động Thác Bờ.
 - Bản và động Ngòi Hoa.
 - Bè nuôi cá lồng trên hồ.

*Liên hệ trực tiếp: Chị Diệp – 0966 072 502*
*Nhà sàn Cối Xay Gió*
*ĐC: Đảo Cối Xay Gió – Thung Nai – Hòa Bình*
*Email: ngocdiep85_90@yahoo.com.vn*

----------


## poohtravel

*Cho Thuê Nhà Sàn tại Bản Lác Mai Châu, Hòa Bình (Giá chỉ từ 10.000đ/khách/đêm)* 
 - *Chuyên cho thuê nhà sàn* chất lượng tại khu vực Bản Lác - Mai Châu - Hoà Bình, Nhà sàn số 19 của chúng tôi được đánh giá là rộng và đẹp nhất khu vực Bản Lác, phục vụ  được 200 khách / ngày , nhà sàn  thoáng mát, vị trí đẹp, đầy đủ tiện nghi ( chăn , màn, gối đệm, tắm nóng lạnh phục vụ mùa đông ...) nhà sàn gần các điểm du lịch như: Hang Chiều, Chợ Mai Châu.....*giá cả hợp lý 10,000đ* ( tuỳ vào số lượng đoàn).
- *Phục vụ ăn uống*  với các suất ăn từ: *40,000đ, 50,000đ, 60,000đ, 70,000đ, 80,000đ.....* giành cho Công ty du lịch, sinh viên và khách du lịch.
- *Phục vụ các chương trình văn nghệ* của người dân tộc thiểu số, đốt lửa trại, âm thanh – ánh sáng cho buổi giao lưu văn nghệ, đồ nướng ( lợn Mán, gà đồi , ngan, nai....), rượu cần, rượu Mai Hạ ... Phục vụ cho đêm giao lưu.
- Cho thuê xe 16 chỗ, 29 chỗ, 35 chỗ và 45 chỗ chất lượng cao từ Hà Nội.
*Hãy liên hệ với tôi để  được phục vụ !* 
*Địa chỉ : Nhà sàn số  19  Bản Lác – Mai Châu – Hoà Bình
 Liên hệ trực tiếp: 0966 072 502 ( Chị Diệp)*
*Hoặc qua địa chỉ Email: ngocdiep85_90@yahoo.com.vn*

----------


## dieptour

*Cho Thuê Nhà Sàn tại Bản Lác Mai Châu, Hòa Bình (Giá chỉ từ 10.000đ/khách/đêm)* 
 - *Chuyên cho thuê nhà sàn* chất lượng tại khu vực Bản Lác - Mai Châu - Hoà Bình, Nhà sàn số 19 của chúng tôi được đánh giá là rộng và đẹp nhất khu vực Bản Lác, phục vụ  được 200 khách / ngày , nhà sàn  thoáng mát, vị trí đẹp, đầy đủ tiện nghi ( chăn , màn, gối đệm, tắm nóng lạnh phục vụ mùa đông ...) nhà sàn gần các điểm du lịch như: Hang Chiều, Chợ Mai Châu.....*giá cả hợp lý 10,000đ* ( tuỳ vào số lượng đoàn).
- *Phục vụ ăn uống*  với các suất ăn từ: *40,000đ, 50,000đ, 60,000đ, 70,000đ, 80,000đ.....* giành cho Công ty du lịch, sinh viên và khách du lịch.
- *Phục vụ các chương trình văn nghệ* của người dân tộc thiểu số, đốt lửa trại, âm thanh – ánh sáng cho buổi giao lưu văn nghệ, đồ nướng ( lợn Mán, gà đồi , ngan, nai....), rượu cần, rượu Mai Hạ ... Phục vụ cho đêm giao lưu.
- Cho thuê xe 16 chỗ, 29 chỗ, 35 chỗ và 45 chỗ chất lượng cao từ Hà Nội.
*Hãy liên hệ với tôi để  được phục vụ !* 
*Địa chỉ : Nhà sàn số  19  Bản Lác – Mai Châu – Hoà Bình
 Liên hệ trực tiếp: 0966 072 502 ( Chị Diệp)*
*Hoặc qua địa chỉ Email: ngocdiep85_90@yahoo.com.vn*

----------


## poohtravel

*Cho Thuê Nhà Sàn tại Bản Lác Mai Châu, Hòa Bình (Giá chỉ từ 10.000đ/khách/đêm)* 
 - *Chuyên cho thuê nhà sàn* chất lượng tại khu vực Bản Lác - Mai Châu - Hoà Bình, Nhà sàn số 19 của chúng tôi được đánh giá là rộng và đẹp nhất khu vực Bản Lác, phục vụ  được 200 khách / ngày , nhà sàn  thoáng mát, vị trí đẹp, đầy đủ tiện nghi ( chăn , màn, gối đệm, tắm nóng lạnh phục vụ mùa đông ...) nhà sàn gần các điểm du lịch như: Hang Chiều, Chợ Mai Châu.....*giá cả hợp lý 10,000đ* ( tuỳ vào số lượng đoàn).
- *Phục vụ ăn uống*  với các suất ăn từ: *40,000đ, 50,000đ, 60,000đ, 70,000đ, 80,000đ.....* giành cho Công ty du lịch, sinh viên và khách du lịch.
- *Phục vụ các chương trình văn nghệ* của người dân tộc thiểu số, đốt lửa trại, âm thanh – ánh sáng cho buổi giao lưu văn nghệ, đồ nướng ( lợn Mán, gà đồi , ngan, nai....), rượu cần, rượu Mai Hạ ... Phục vụ cho đêm giao lưu.
- Cho thuê xe 16 chỗ, 29 chỗ, 35 chỗ và 45 chỗ chất lượng cao từ Hà Nội.
*Hãy liên hệ với tôi để  được phục vụ !* 
*Địa chỉ : Nhà sàn số  19  Bản Lác – Mai Châu – Hoà Bình
 Liên hệ trực tiếp: 0966 072 502 ( Chị Diệp)*
*Hoặc qua địa chỉ Email: ngocdiep85_90@yahoo.com.vn*

----------


## msdiep

*Cho Thuê Nhà Sàn tại Bản Lác Mai Châu, Hòa Bình (Giá chỉ từ 10.000đ/khách/đêm)* 
 - *Chuyên cho thuê nhà sàn* chất lượng tại khu vực Bản Lác - Mai Châu - Hoà Bình, Nhà sàn số 19 của chúng tôi được đánh giá là rộng và đẹp nhất khu vực Bản Lác, phục vụ  được 200 khách / ngày , nhà sàn  thoáng mát, vị trí đẹp, đầy đủ tiện nghi ( chăn , màn, gối đệm, tắm nóng lạnh phục vụ mùa đông ...) nhà sàn gần các điểm du lịch như: Hang Chiều, Chợ Mai Châu.....*giá cả hợp lý 10,000đ* ( tuỳ vào số lượng đoàn).
- *Phục vụ ăn uống*  với các suất ăn từ: *40,000đ, 50,000đ, 60,000đ, 70,000đ, 80,000đ.....* giành cho Công ty du lịch, sinh viên và khách du lịch.
- *Phục vụ các chương trình văn nghệ* của người dân tộc thiểu số, đốt lửa trại, âm thanh – ánh sáng cho buổi giao lưu văn nghệ, đồ nướng ( lợn Mán, gà đồi , ngan, nai....), rượu cần, rượu Mai Hạ ... Phục vụ cho đêm giao lưu.
- Cho thuê xe 16 chỗ, 29 chỗ, 35 chỗ và 45 chỗ chất lượng cao từ Hà Nội.
*Hãy liên hệ với tôi để  được phục vụ !* 
*Địa chỉ : Nhà sàn số  19  Bản Lác – Mai Châu – Hoà Bình
 Liên hệ trực tiếp: 0966 072 502 ( Chị Diệp)*
*Hoặc qua địa chỉ Email: ngocdiep85_90@yahoo.com.vn*

----------


## poohtravel

*Cho thuê phòng Vinpearland Nha Trang*
Vinpearland Resort
 Giá phòng: 230 USD
 Địa chỉ: Vinpearland Nha Trang Việt Nam
*Điện thoại trực tiếp đặt phòng: 0966 072 502 Ms Diệp*
 Dịch vụ tiện nghi.
 Dịch vụ chăm sóc trẻ, trung tâm mua sắm, sòng bạc, quầy bar, phục vụ cà phê tận phòng, nhà hàng, nơi đỗ xe rộng rãi, bể bơi, báo chí, phòng họp có trang thiết bị hiện đại, máy sấy tóc, golf, dịch vụ phòng VIP, dịch vụ giặt là, truyền hình cáp, tennis, trung tâm thẩm mỹ và spa, các cửa hàng...
 Phòng ăn Hành lang rộng rãi, thoải mái, phục vụ cà phê, cocktail và đồ ăn nhanh.
 Nhà hàng với thực đơn Âu Á, 5 phòng ăn riêng. Có phục vụ đồ ăn nhanh, ăn trưa, ăn tối.
 Thông tin dịch vụ:
 * Dịch vụ phòng 24h
 * Bãi đậu xe trong khách sạn
 * Nhà hàng
 * Bar / quầy 
 * Dịch vụ giặt ủi
 * Bàn thông tin 24h
 - Lưu ý( giá phòng bao gồm: 2 bữa ăn chính và ăn sáng puffel, vé cáp treo vào vinpearland và tất cả các dịch vụ vui chơi giải trí tại vinpearland)
Quý khách có nhu cầu đặt phòng vui lòng liên hệ với chúng tôi để được tư vấn!

----------


## msdiep

*Cho thuê phòng Vinpearland Nha Trang*
Vinpearland Resort
 Giá phòng: 230 USD
 Địa chỉ: Vinpearland Nha Trang Việt Nam
*Điện thoại trực tiếp đặt phòng: 0966 072 502 Ms Diệp*
 Dịch vụ tiện nghi.
 Dịch vụ chăm sóc trẻ, trung tâm mua sắm, sòng bạc, quầy bar, phục vụ cà phê tận phòng, nhà hàng, nơi đỗ xe rộng rãi, bể bơi, báo chí, phòng họp có trang thiết bị hiện đại, máy sấy tóc, golf, dịch vụ phòng VIP, dịch vụ giặt là, truyền hình cáp, tennis, trung tâm thẩm mỹ và spa, các cửa hàng...
 Phòng ăn Hành lang rộng rãi, thoải mái, phục vụ cà phê, cocktail và đồ ăn nhanh.
 Nhà hàng với thực đơn Âu Á, 5 phòng ăn riêng. Có phục vụ đồ ăn nhanh, ăn trưa, ăn tối.
 Thông tin dịch vụ:
 * Dịch vụ phòng 24h
 * Bãi đậu xe trong khách sạn
 * Nhà hàng
 * Bar / quầy 
 * Dịch vụ giặt ủi
 * Bàn thông tin 24h
 - Lưu ý( giá phòng bao gồm: 2 bữa ăn chính và ăn sáng puffel, vé cáp treo vào vinpearland và tất cả các dịch vụ vui chơi giải trí tại vinpearland)
Quý khách có nhu cầu đặt phòng vui lòng liên hệ với chúng tôi để được tư vấn!

----------


## dieptour

Kính mời các bạn qua số *52 – Ngũ Xã – Ba Đình – Hà Nội( đi qua chùa Ngũ Xã khoảng 3m – 4m)* để cùng thưởng thức lẩu *“Riêu cua bắp bò – sườn sụn”*. Với giá cả bình dân nhưng lấy chất lượng món ăn lên hàng đầu, bên cạnh đó là thái độ phục vụ chuyên nghiệp,nhã nhặn, nhiệt tình, vui vẻ; Chỗ ngồi rộng rãi, thoải mái (không sợ thời tiết mưa hay gió lạnh); có chỗ để xe (để được cả ôtô). Tại sao bạn không thử một lần tới đây để cảm nhận điều đó nhỉ ? Chắc chắn sẽ không để các bạn thất vọng.
 Liên hệ trực tiếp với *Ms Diệp: 0947025490* hoặc *Mr Ngọc: 0972367557* để nhận được giá hấp dẫn và đầy bất ngờ. Quán bắt đầu bán từ 18h30’. Kính mong các bạn cùng tới thưởng thức..
*Chú ý*: Quán nhận cả việc giao hàng tới tận nhà có quý khách hàng (miễn phí vận chuyển trong bán kính 5km)

----------


## poohtravel

*Cho thuê phòng Vinpearland Nha Trang*
Vinpearland Resort
 Giá phòng: 230 USD
 Địa chỉ: Vinpearland Nha Trang Việt Nam
*Điện thoại trực tiếp đặt phòng: 0966 072 502 Ms Diệp*
 Dịch vụ tiện nghi.
 Dịch vụ chăm sóc trẻ, trung tâm mua sắm, sòng bạc, quầy bar, phục vụ cà phê tận phòng, nhà hàng, nơi đỗ xe rộng rãi, bể bơi, báo chí, phòng họp có trang thiết bị hiện đại, máy sấy tóc, golf, dịch vụ phòng VIP, dịch vụ giặt là, truyền hình cáp, tennis, trung tâm thẩm mỹ và spa, các cửa hàng...
 Phòng ăn Hành lang rộng rãi, thoải mái, phục vụ cà phê, cocktail và đồ ăn nhanh.
 Nhà hàng với thực đơn Âu Á, 5 phòng ăn riêng. Có phục vụ đồ ăn nhanh, ăn trưa, ăn tối.
 Thông tin dịch vụ:
 * Dịch vụ phòng 24h
 * Bãi đậu xe trong khách sạn
 * Nhà hàng
 * Bar / quầy 
 * Dịch vụ giặt ủi
 * Bàn thông tin 24h
 - Lưu ý( giá phòng bao gồm: 2 bữa ăn chính và ăn sáng puffel, vé cáp treo vào vinpearland và tất cả các dịch vụ vui chơi giải trí tại vinpearland)
Quý khách có nhu cầu đặt phòng vui lòng liên hệ với chúng tôi để được tư vấn!

----------


## msdiep

Tiết trời se lạnh, không có gì hạnh phúc và ấm áp bằng việc quây quần với người thân và bạn bè của mình bên nồi lẩu nóng hổi. Nhất là mỗi khi gió mùa về, cộng với tiết trời mưa buồn, lúc đấy ta lại càng cảm thấy quý giá những giây phút được thưởng thức món ăn bên người thân và bạn bè. Với nồi lẩu thơm ngon, nóng hổi làm cho chúng ta quên đi cái cảm giác giá lạnh mà thay vào đấy là sự ấm cúng. Tại sao chúng ta lại không thử cảm giác đấy nhỉ ?

 Kính mời các bạn qua số *52 – Ngũ Xã – Ba Đình – Hà Nội( đi qua chùa Ngũ Xã khoảng 3m – 4m)* để cùng thưởng thức lẩu *“Riêu cua bắp bò – sườn sụn”*. Với giá cả bình dân nhưng lấy chất lượng món ăn lên hàng đầu, bên cạnh đó là thái độ phục vụ chuyên nghiệp,nhã nhặn, nhiệt tình, vui vẻ; Chỗ ngồi rộng rãi, thoải mái (không sợ thời tiết mưa hay gió lạnh); có chỗ để xe (để được cả ôtô). Tại sao bạn không thử một lần tới đây để cảm nhận điều đó nhỉ ? Chắc chắn sẽ không để các bạn thất vọng.
 Liên hệ trực tiếp với *Ms Diệp: 0947025490* hoặc *Mr Ngọc: 0972367557* để nhận được giá hấp dẫn và đầy bất ngờ. Quán bắt đầu bán từ 18h30’. Kính mong các bạn cùng tới thưởng thức..
*Chú ý*: Quán nhận cả việc giao hàng tới tận nhà có quý khách hàng (miễn phí vận chuyển trong bán kính 5km)

----------


## dieptour

*Du lịch* *Sơn La – Điện Biên* 
*(Thời gian: 4 ngày 3 đêm, phương tiện Ôtô)*
*Giới thiệu chương trình:*
_Nhà ngục Sơn La đã trở thành điểm thăm quan của khách du lịch. Đến thăm nhà tù Sơn La, du khách được tận mắt chứng kiến sự dã man của thực dân Pháp và cảm phục trước ý chí đấu tranh của các chiến sĩ cộng sản qua những bằng chứng lịch sử. Cùng với di tích nhà ngục Sơn La, có Bảo tàng Sơn La với nhiều hiện vật lịch sử quý giá. Quần thể di tích lịch sử Điện Biên Phủ được chính thức xếp hạng di tích lịch sử quốc gia ngày 28 tháng 4 năm 1962. Tượng đài chiến thắng Điện Biên Phủ được xây dựng nhân dịp kỷ niệm 50 năm chiến thắng Điện Biên Phủ (2004). Hiện nay chạy dọc thung lũng Mường Thanh, nơi diễn ra cuộc đọ sức lịch sử năm xưa là đại lộ 279, con phố chính và lớn nhất thành phố Điện Biên Phủ._
*Chương trình chi tiết:*
*NGÀY 01:** SƠN LA              (Ăn trư*a - chiều)*
*06h00:* Xe và Hư*ớng dẫn viên của *Du lịch quốc tế Ánh Sao Mới – New Starlight Travel* đón Quý khách tại điểm hẹn khởi hành đi Sơn La. Trên đ*ường Quý khách nghỉ ăn sáng _(chi phí tự túc),_ tiếp tục hành trình, ăn trư*a tại TT Mộc Châu
*Chiều:* Đến Sơn La nhận phòng khách sạn. Quý khách tham quan Bảo Tàng Sơn La, Nhà tù Sơn La - Nơi đã từng giam giữ những chiến sỹ cách mạng, chụp hình l*ưu niệm tại Cây Đào Tô Hiệu. Quý khách ăn tối, và nghỉ ngơi.
*NGÀY 0**2*: *SƠN LA - MƯỜNG PHĂNG - ĐIỆN BIÊN               (Ăn sáng - trư*a - chiều)*
*Sáng:*  Ăn sáng, Quý khách làm thủ tục trả phòng, lên xe đi Mường Phăng, thăm Sở chỉ huy chiến dịch Điện Biên Phủ, hầm chỉ huy của Đại t*ướng Võ Nguyên Giáp. Ăn tr*ưa tại Khu du lịch Hồ Pa Khoang. 
*Chiều:* Xe đ*ưa Quý khách về Điện Biên nhận phòng khách sạn, quý khách tự do tham quan TP Điện Biên Phủ. Ăn tối tại nhà hàng. Tự do tham gia chư*ơng trình giao l*ưu văn hoá, văn nghệ, múa Sạp, uống rư*ợu cần theo phong tục của dân tộc Thái _( chi phí tự  túc )._
*NGÀY 0**3*: *ĐIỆN BIÊN                                                                    (Ăn sáng - trư*a - chiều)*
*Sáng:*  Quý khách ăn sáng tại khách sạn. Tham quan bảo tàng Điện Biên Phủ, Viếng Nghĩa trang liệt sỹ đồi A1, thăm Đồi A1, Cầu Mư*ờng Thanh, Sông Nậm Rốm. Đoàn ăn trưa tại nhà hàng.
*Chiều:* Tham quan sân bay trung tâm, Hầm sở chỉ huy quân đội Pháp - Tư*ớng Đờ Cát, đền thờ Hoàng Công Chất, bản Noọng Nhai. Ăn tối tại nhà hàng. Nghỉ đêm tại Điện Biên.
*NGÀY 0**4*: *ĐIỆN BIÊN                                            (Ăn sáng - trư*a )*
*Sáng:*  Sau khi ăn sáng, Trả phòng khách sạn. Đoàn khởi hành về. Ăn trưa tại TP Sơn La.
*Chiều:* Về tới điểm xuất phát. Chia tay quý khách và hẹn gặp lại.
*Giá trọn gói cho một khách: 2.150.000 VNĐ*
*(Áp dụng cho đoàn trên 30 khách, tour chất lượng cao)*
*GIÁ VÉ BAO GỒM* 
·        Phương Tiện: Xe ôtô đời mới có máy lạnh, âm thanh hiện đại.
·        Khách sạn tiêu chuẩn, đầy đủ tiện nghi, tivi, điều hoà, nóng lạnh…
·        Mức ăn: 80.000đ/ bữa chính, 25.000 đ/bữa phụ 
·        Hướng Dẫn Viên: phục vụ nhiệt tình,thành thạo,chu đáo xuyên xuốt tuyến 
·        Vé Thăm quan: Khách được mua tiền vé vào cửa các thắng cảnh 
·        Bảo hiểm: Khách được mua bảo hiểm du lịch trọn tour
·        Khuyến Mại : Nước uống, khăn lạnh, thuốc chống say….
*GIÁ KHÔNG BAO GỒM*
·        .Thuế VAT, điện thoại cá nhân, ăn uống ngoài chương trình,vui chơi giải trí cá nhân
·        Các ch*ương trình giao l*ưu văn hoá, uống r*ượu cần, múa sạp....
-  Trẻ em Trẻ em 1 – dưới 5 tuổi: miễn phí (ăn + ngủ chung bố mẹ); 5 -  dưới 11 tuổi: tính 75%  giá tour (ăn suất riêng và ngủ chung với bố mẹ); 11 tuổi trở lên: tính như người lớn.
* Giá trên có thể thay đổi vào thời điểm quý khách đi du lịch mà không cần báo trước. 

*Mọi thông tin xin liên hệ:*
*CÔNG TY DU LỊCH QUỐC TẾ ÁNH SAO MỚI - NEW STARLIGHT TRAVEL*
*Địa chỉ: Số 365 - Bạch Đằng – Hoàn Kiếm – Hà Nội*
*Điện thoại: (+84 4) 3931 0322  Hotline: 0966 072 502 – Ms Diệp*
*Email:  sale1.newstarlighttravel@gmail.com*
*Website: www.dulichanhsaomoi.com* 


*NEW STARLIGHT TRAVEL – CẢM NHẬN SỰ KHÁC BIỆT!*

----------


## poohtravel

*  Tour du lịch Thác Thăng Thiên
 (Chương trình: 1 ngày -> phương tiện ôtô)*

*Giới thiệu chương trình:*

Khu du lịch sinh thái thác Thăng Thiên cách trung tâm Thủ đô Hà Nội 53 km về phía Tây Nam trên trục đường Quốc lộ 6, nằm ở dãy núi Viên Nam với diện tích hơn 350ha trong quần thể hệ sinh thái rừng tự nhiên đa dạng và phong phú. Nơi đây có dòng suối Anh nước trong xanh mát lành, dọc theo con suối có 4 thác nước từ độ cao vài chục mét đến hàng trăm mét đổ xuống ào ào tung bọt trắng xóa. Cảnh đẹp thiên nhiên hoang sơ kỳ vĩ khí hậu trong lành mát mẻ quanh năm, thật hấp dẫn và làm hài lòng quí khách tới tham quan và nghỉ dưỡng.
 Chương trình chi tiết:
 06h00: Xe và hướng dẫn viên của Anh Sao Moi Travel đón Quý khách tại điểm hẹn khởi hành đi Thác Thăng Thiên, xe dừng lại thị trấn Xuân Mai quý khách, nghỉ ngơi, tự do ăn sáng thưởng thức trà, café…
 09h00: Đến khu du lịch Thác Thăng Thiên, quý khách theo sự hướng dẫn của HDV vào thăm quan khu du lịch. Bao gồm: Thác Luồng Ngô, Thác Rộc g cùng hòa mình vào thiên nhiên hoang dã khu du lịch Thác Thăng Thiên. Quý khách tự do tham quan vui chơi khám phá cảnh đẹp khu du lịch thác Thăng Thiên hoặc chinh phục Thác Thăng Thiên cao 1500 m với đường đi cheo leo và tạo cảm giác mạnh cho du khách thích chinh phục và khám phá cảnh đẹp núi non.
 11h30: Ăn trưa, nghỉ ngơi
 13h30: Hướng dẫn viên Anh Sao Moi Travel tổ chức một số trò chơi dân gian như: Bịt mắt tìm người thân, mang chanh về đích, nhảy bao, kéo co…Kết thúc trò chơi, tập thể hoặc cá nhân thắng cuộc được nhận quà lưu niệm của Anh Sao Moi Travel, quý khách tự do dạo chơi mua sắm quà lưu niệm.
 16h00: Quý khách lên xe trở về Hà Nội, Xe đưa quý khách về lại điểm đón ban đầu. Kết thúc chương trình.

Giá trọn gói cho một khách: 380.000 VNĐ
 (Áp dụng cho đoàn trên 40 khách, tour chất lượng cao)

Giá bao gồm:
 - Phương tiện: Ôtô máy lạnh, âm thanh hiện đại trên xe.
 - Mức ăn: Ăn các bữa theo chương trình 100.000đ/suất.
 - Hướng dẫn viên: Chuyên nghiệp, phục vụ nhiệt tình, thành thạo, chu đáo xuyên xuốt tuyến.
 - Vé thăm quan: Khách được mua tiền vé vào các cửa thắng cảnh.
 - Bảo hiểm: Khách được mua bảo hiểm du lịch trọn tour là 10.000.000đ/vụ.
 - Khuyến mại: Nước uống trên xe.
 Giá không bao gồm:
 - Phí tổ chức trò chơi và các trò chơi trong khu.
 - Thuế VAT ,điện thoại cá nhân, ăn uống ngoài chương trình,vui chơi giải trí cá nhân…
 - Trẻ em Trẻ em 1 – 4 tuổi: miễn phí (ăn + ngủ chung bố mẹ); 5 - 10 tuổi: tính 50% giá tour (ăn suất riêng và ngủ chung với bố mẹ); 11 tuổi trở lên: tính như người lớn.
 * Giá trên có thể thay đổi vào thời điểm quý khách đi du lịch mà không cần báo trước.

*Mọi thông tin xin liên hệ:*
*CÔNG TY DU LỊCH QUỐC TẾ ÁNH SAO MỚI - NEW STARLIGHT TRAVEL*
*Địa chỉ: Số 365 - Bạch Đằng – Hoàn Kiếm – Hà Nội*
*Điện thoại: (+84 4) 3931 0322  Hotline: 0966 072 502 – Ms Diệp* 
*Email:  sale1.newstarlighttravel@gmail.com*
*Website: www.dulichanhsaomoi.com* 

*NEW STARLIGHT TRAVEL – CẢM NHẬN SỰ KHÁC BIỆT!*

----------


## msdiep

*Du lịch đền Thác Bờ - Hòa Bình*
*(Chương trình: 1 ngày, Ô tô + thuyền)*
_Thung Nai, cái tên lúc đầu nghe rất xa lạ nhưng lại rất gần, cách thị xã Hoà Bình 20km thuộc địa phận xã Thung Nai, huyện Cao Phong, tỉnh Hoà Bình._
_ Nếu ai chưa từng đến Thung Nai thì quả là một điều đáng tiếc vì đơn gian là nó rất đẹp, có thể coi nó như là" Hạ Long cạn"._
*06h30*: Quý khách tập trung tại điểm hẹn xe và Hướng dẫn viên của *Du lịch quốc tế Ánh Sao Mới – New Starlight Travel* đón Quý khách khởi hành đi Hoà Bình.
*09h00:* Quý khách ra bến tàu Thung Nai, lên tàu đi thăm quan Lòng Hồ Sông Đà - Một con sông hùng vĩ đã từng đi vào thơ ca như một thắng cảnh của Vùng núi Tây Băc. Ngắm cảnh hai bên lòng hồ Sông Đà, Quý khách vào làm Lễ tại Đền Thác Bờ - Đền thờ Bà Chúa Thượng Ngàn – hình ảnh rất quen thuộc với nhiều vùng Sông nước, trên đường về Quý khách có thể ghé thăm Bản Mường – nơi sinh sống của dân tộc Mường, mua đồ lưu niệm thổ cẩm ...
*12h00*: Quý khách trở về bến tàu, ôtô đón Quý khách về nhà hàng dùng cơm trưa.
*13h30*: Đoàn tiếp tục thăm Nhà máy Thuỷ điện Hoà Bình – một công trình thế kỷ mang tầm vóc thời đại mà sự cần thiết của Nhà máy vẫn còn đến ngày nay. Không chỉ có giá trị về mặt Kinh tế, công trình Thuỷ điện Sông Đà còn đánh dấu sự đoàn kết giúp đỡ của tình hữu nghị Việt – Xô.
*15h00:* Quý khách lên xe khởi hành về Hà Nội.
*17h00:* Xe đưa quý khách về lại điểm đón ban đầu. Kết thúc chương trình biệt và hẹn gặp lại quý khách.
*Giá trọn gói cho một khách: 350.000 VNĐ*
*(Áp dụng cho đoàn trên 40 khách)*

*GIÁ VÉ BAO GỒM* 
Phương tiện: Ôtô máy lạnh, âm thanh hiện đại trên xe 
Các bữa ăn theo chương trình.
Hướng dẫn viên: Chuyên nghiệp, phục vụ nhiệt tình, thành thạo, chu đáo xuyên xuốt tuyến 
Vé thăm quan: Khách được mua tiền vé vào các cửa thắng cảnh (nếu có)
Thuyền đưa đón và tham quan tại Thung Nai
Bảo hiểm: Khách được mua bảo hiểm du lịch trọn tour 
Khuyến mại: Nước uống trên xe.
*GIÁ CHƯA BAO GỒM*
Thuế VAT ,điện thoại cá nhân, ăn uống ngoài chương trình,vui chơi giải trí cá nhân… 
-  Trẻ em Trẻ em 1 – dưới 5 tuổi: miễn phí (ăn + ngủ chung bố mẹ); 5 -  dưới 11 tuổi: tính 75%  giá tour (ăn suất riêng và ngủ chung với bố mẹ); 11 tuổi trở lên: tính như người lớn.
* Giá trên có thể thay đổi vào thời điểm quý khách đi du lịch mà không cần báo trước. 

*Mọi thông tin xin liên hệ:*
*CÔNG TY DU LỊCH QUỐC TẾ ÁNH SAO MỚI - NEW STARLIGHT TRAVEL*
*Địa chỉ: Số 365 - Bạch Đằng – Hoàn Kiếm – Hà Nội*
*Điện thoại: (+84 4) 3931 0322  Hotline: 0966 072 502 – Ms Diệp* 
*Email:  sale1.newstarlighttravel@gmail.com*
*Website: www.dulichanhsaomoi.com* 

*NEW STARLIGHT TRAVEL – CẢM NHẬN SỰ KHÁC BIỆT!*

----------

